# Skybean's Macau



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I decided to post my Macau pictures from September 2006. Taken with my Canon A75 (3.2MP and 3x optical zoom) with no touchup.

Leaving the Ferry Terminus from Hong Kong. Some of the new casinos are springing up here. Some of them look a bit tacky to me. I much prefer the residential area of Macau.































































This street has lots of those specialty Macau egg cookies. Bought a box of them, only to discover that supermarkets in Toronto have the exact same brand, imported from Macau.



























Macau Tower in the Background


















Largo do Senado



























Ruin of St. Paul (backside)









View from the top of the Ruins of St. Paul



























After dinner, my stomach felt like it was on fire. So I promptly took the ferry back to HK. Worth the visit though.


----------



## urbanformer (Dec 31, 2006)

Greetings from Texas, everyone. This is my first post.

Macau seems lile a fantastic place: interesting history, high density, romantic. It was the setting for a short story (about a secret agent) I was assigned to write in 9th grade.

Macau is way up on my want-to-see-before-I-die list.

Thank you for the photographs.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Skybeam: Thanks for the great photos.
Urbanformer: Welcome!


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

this area looks nice


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice photos. We had a Hong Kong forum trip to Macau this past Xmas.


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

really nice photos, and the yellow or red facades of the buildings and churches are gorgeous. it looks like a mediterranean town. It's a wonderful Mix of portuguese and chinese Architectures.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Macau looks great.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Great pictures Skybean!


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

It's funny they use pre-European Union Portuguese car plates.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pictures, thx for sharing


----------

